# Shed



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Do any of you keep your mice in a shed?

We are buying a huge 12ft x 10ft shed soon, it was going to be for the OH motorbike, but we have considered having it for rodents instead so we can expand, however we're worried about the winter, we can't really afford to have it heated, though we may be able to insulate as much as possible, but the temps will still drop, and if we get a -10 degree night in the winter surely they wouldn't be ok?

what are your views?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've got two sheds both completly unheated.One is insulated the other not.The mice in both sheds are fine all year round.The insulated shed stays much warmer but the condensation is a problem,trapped inside along with the heat.This rotted the roof which had to be replaced,the roof is not insulated now.In very cold weather I don't replace the warm nesting area when I clean.Infact the only one who suffers in the cold is me out there cleaning and feeding for hours and my loyal dog who gets in the bag of shredded paper.Also they eat more in cold weather and its vital they don't run short of food.Never lost one to the cold.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I've never lost any to cold either - mice cope really well with cold, just not heat. There are recorded occasions of mice setting up colonies in meat freezers where there would be extreme cold. I keep my mice in what is supposed to be our garage - brick built, about 20ft x 10ft and insulated (roof only) for the purpose. All serious show breeders keep their mice in a shed and look what high quality animals are produced - not only can they do well but breed and become BIS. If you have the choice because you're buying the shed specially you will want to see if you can get one with at least one opening window as this will be of great benefit in summers like this.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

be wary of windows,if they are positioned where the sun shines on them it hits the cages inside and kills the mice.My window is shut and covered in this weather.I have the door ajar but only slightly to stop the suns rays getting in.I have learnt at the cost of the mice this fact


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Good point. I have the south facing windows covered but the side ones and the door (on the same side) are fine to have open. I've also got a fan going to circulate the air.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Well the shed we are looking at has 2 windows and 2 opening doors which i can leave open in the day, but our next door neighbour has 2 cats and although the dog keeps them away from the garden, i wouldn't want to risk leaving them open all the time, as well as the fact i wouldn't want wild rats getting in, happened to a friend of mine, the result was devastating 

Windows that can be left on hatch will be good though!

At the moment all my rodents are in our converted loft, problem is heat rises :? we have put paper over the windows which stops the sunlight coming in but still lets the light in, and thats made a huge change, the door is left open along with the bedroom window all night, and the other windows in the day which produces a constant breeze that flows up the stairs and out the loft windows, keeping it moderate up there as well as good air flow.

I'm happy to hear they don't suffer in the cold, that makes the choice a whole lot easier 

If we get it soon, then hopefully i can get them all moved in over summer so that they can be introduced to the colder weather gradually and get prepared!

I just hope its not a shock to the system, the loft only goes down to 12 degrees minimum in the winter and many of the animals have lived up there over a year (rats etc)

My exotics of course will be staying in the loft because of the countries they come from, and also my hairless mice and rats, but the rest i'm glad to hear should be ok outside!

Thats great, i'll tell the otherhalf when hes back, just gone to draw money out for the shed


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a wire door inside the wooden one,can leave it wide open all night with no fear of predators.The inside of the window is wired as well.Unbelievably a cat managed to climb vertically up the shed and in through the partially opened window before it was wired grrr.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I kept my hairless mice in a garage where I used to live (not insulated) and they were fine all year round, exactly the same as the normal mice and certainly as hardy. They had no problems living out there and still bred well etc.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Sarah thats a brill idea  I would feel a lot more comfortable leaving windows or doors open with another barrier!

I used to keep a lot of rabbits and guinea-pigs in my garage when i ran my boarding business and we got a lot of mice and rats in there, was always scared someone would get injured, and despite being a brick building with a proper house door on it, the rats chewed right through the door, obviously a load of mice would have no chance against a wild rat, so a wire door sounds good  I know for a fact theres rats in the garden as i saw the footprints in the snow, so i need to be cautious.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

If you want, you can put chicken wire around the windows from the outside and the inside to 'double' barrier it. This is just what I would do thought if I had a shed :lol: Also if I were to have a shed, I would have one of those window a/c units because you can buy them cheap second hand. And since I would a/c it, I would insulate the walls so the a/c doesn't escape.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Its going up as we speak! 

I will have to get pics when its done, just need some modifications after its been painted and built, its got 3 windows, but my OH is going to convert 2 of them as they don't open, so hes going to make 2 of them opening windows  and its got a big double door 

And then theres just the inside like shelves etc, but first things first getting it up because its going to rain soon!


----------

